# Greetings from South Carolina, USA



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello,

I'm happy to be here.... I hope I'm not rambling on too much.

My past martial arts experience is in Kempo Karate back in the 80's (purple belt) which was a combination of Villari and Mitose origins, Yang Tai Chi Chuan (TaiJiQuan) from two lineages Cheng Man-Ching and also Yang Cheng Fu and a little bit of Aikikai Aikido (5th kyu). The longest studying and training that I had was in Kempo but I have a great respect still for each of these martial arts that I was trained in. 

I have some physical limitations and I really need to lose weight so I'm getting back into martial arts as that is the only thing that will keep my focus going forward.I am looking around my area for a school (dojo / kwoon) to join (checking each out after the virus situation has lifted). I want to try a different style that I have not tried before that I can do with my current limitations. So far, I have the following interest in these:

Jeet Kune Do
Ryu-Te 
Shotokan 
Krav Maga

I think the Jeet Kune Do is my top choice as it seems to fit my physical needs to best, but I'm going to look at all of them again after the virus pandemic is lifted. I look forward to checking out the forums here. Thank You.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 16, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!



Thank You, I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome to MT too


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 16, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT too


XieXie


----------



## Brian King (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome to martialtalk. Rambling allowed. 
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 16, 2020)

Brian King said:


> Welcome to martialtalk. Rambling allowed.
> Regards
> Brian King



Thank You.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome to you.


----------



## Buka (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 17, 2020)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Welcome to you.


Thank to you


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 17, 2020)

Buka said:


> Welcome aboard, bro.


Thank You, I appreciate that.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)

Just an FYI, villari was a 3rd (or 4th) generation student of Mitose (I believe mitose-chow-cerio-villari). His style certainly is a mixture, but not of mitose and villari. But that's just me being nitpickey-welcome to the site, and good luck with your journey!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome to MartialTalk, neighbor! Whereabouts in South Carolina are you? I grew up in Spartanburg, and now live just across the border in Hendersonville, NC.

Rambling is a rank requirement here.


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 21, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Just an FYI, villari was a 3rd (or 4th) generation student of Mitose (I believe mitose-chow-cerio-villari). His style certainly is a mixture, but not of mitose and villari. But that's just me being nitpickey-welcome to the site, and good luck with your journey!



Thank You...  Villari was a student of Nick Cerio.
Nick Cerio was a student of William (Kwai Sun) Chow "senor student", William Chun, And also a student of Ed Parker.
Ed Parker learned Kenpo from William Chow, and William Chow learned Kenpo from James Mitose.

You are correct that Fred Villari combined elements from Mitose kenpo and added more Chinese elements to it. Thet "base" of stances in Villari's kenpo is more inline to Mitose's.


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 21, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, neighbor! Whereabouts in South Carolina are you? I grew up in Spartanburg, and now live just across the border in Hendersonville, NC.
> 
> Rambling is a rank requirement here.



Hey Thanks, I hope you are doing well upstate. I'm right close to Columbia.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 21, 2020)

Old Happy Tiger said:


> Hey Thanks, I hope you are doing well upstate. I'm right close to Columbia.


I make it down there from time to time to visit a friend’s dojo. Maybe we can connect sometime when I’m down that way.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 8, 2020)

Welcome to Martialtalk!


----------

